# River Cottage Meat Book



## pinot (Jan 11, 2005)

Just bought this Hugh Fearnley–Whittingstall book yesterday and only had a quick glance so far , but I am pretty sure its going to be the most important book I will own. Absolutely comprehensive guide to buying and cooking all types of meat , including great detail about how meat is produced and what we should be doing as consumers to encourage much needed improvement in supply. I have already made good use of the handy "left overs " section.

Interesting discussion about the philosophy of eating meat as well ,with some of the most sensible arguments against vegetarianism I have ever read. Look forward to getting home to read more !

This is from their website about this book.
"
This title aims to help you find good meat, understand it better, cook it with more confidence, and eat it with much pleasure. It first covers the basics – everything you’ll need to know about choosing the best raw materials, understanding the different cuts and the cooking techniques associated with each of them. "


----------



## holden (Jul 24, 2004)

I just got this book out from the library; I agree, it is very valuable and useful. I thought his idea to include pictures of one of his cows being taken to slaughter, killed, butchered and hung was very good- it's easy to forget the direct link between field and table. Good recipes too, very hearty and pared down.


----------



## nicko (Oct 5, 2001)

I just picked this book up (US version) and so far have really enjoyed it. How do you find the recipes?


----------



## ishbel (Jan 5, 2007)

I love HF-W! A group of us went to his 'sort-of' restaurant last year. It was great!

Here's the RiverCottage HQ website: RiverCottage.net

He is sometimes referred to as Huge Fearnley-Eatsitall, due to his admission that he tries to eat every part of a slaughtered animal!


----------

